# no pre period spotting...anyone else?



## arlosmama

I posted this in 2WW forum...but thought I might get some input here since I am 37...I usually have spotting every month 5-6 days before AF arrives, however this month I haven't had any spotting at all...has anyone experienced this? Could it be a sign of pregnancy? Thanks in adavance..


----------



## Borboleta

It could be. I didn't spotted at since I found out I am pregnant.
Good luck to you:).


----------



## bellamamma

I usually spot before and didn't the month I fell pg, so good luck!!


----------



## susan123

i spotted for 4days like usuall but didnt get anyworse like it usually does and then it stopped for a day then started again but i was pg


----------



## seoj

Anything is possible... hehe... Fingers crossed this is a good sign of you!!!!! :) 

Best of luck hun!


----------



## karithomp6774

Yes! I spot every month 5 to 6 days before AF and June was the one month I didn't have any spotting and AF didn't show up! I am 7 weeks pregnant now!


----------



## Coxie

The same thing is happening to me right now. Good luck and hope you get your BFP!!!!!


----------

